# Blackmoor week of 19th December



## richart (Dec 6, 2016)

Anyone fancy a game during the week of the 19th December ? I can't play the 20th or 22nd, but I am around the rest of the week. 

Can sign in up to seven players, and the green fee is Â£30. We don't have mats or temporary greens, so full course which is in good nick.

If you fancy a game before Xmas, put your name down, and which days you can play. Will then go with the majority. Aiming to tee off around 11.00.

Any takers ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2016)

Very tempted but it means I would be playing with you twice in a week, don't think any man should be put through that


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Could be interested for the 23rd if it is not frosty or chucking it down.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2016)

you could count me in Ricardo, can do any day except Friday currently, but this may change as I'm a busy fella


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Very tempted but it means I would be playing with you twice in a week, don't think any man should be put through that  

Click to expand...

 If we get enough for two 4 balls you will not have to play with me.:ears:



srixon 1 said:



			Could be interested for the 23rd if it is not frosty or chucking it down.
		
Click to expand...

 Weather is always lovely in Hampshire.



therod said:



			you could count me in Ricardo, can do any day except Friday currently, but this may change as I'm a busy fella
		
Click to expand...

 Would be good to get a game. Remind me who you are ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2016)

Just had a text from Andy as well, he is a definite maybe  :thup:

Just checked the work holiday chart, I'm OK any day apart from the Friday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm good for 21st and possibly the Friday


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Would be good to get a game. Remind me who you are ?

Click to expand...

Yep it's been a bit like that this year!! 
Too busy grinding away on the pro tour


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks like we have a couple that can't do the Friday, so shall we make it the 21st, Wednesday ? 

There is nothing in the diary, so we could tee off at 11.00 to guarantee to get round before it is dark on the shortest day.:mmm: I will buy the bacon rolls at the halfway hut.:thup:

Sorry Srixon 1, but if you fancy a game in the new year you are very welcome.:thup:

Definite maybe's : Drive4Show
                         Merv79
                         Therod
                         Liverpoolphil

At least three more spaces available.:thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 6, 2016)

I would like to join the fun... Wednesday 21 ye?


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I would like to join the fun... Wednesday 21 ye?
		
Click to expand...

 :thup: 

Wednesday 21st seems to be good for most, and nothing on at the club.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 6, 2016)

richart said:



			:thup: 

Wednesday 21st seems to be good for most, and nothing on at the club.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, I shall do the various dairy checks asap


Edit, what is the A3 like at that time in the morning?


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Cool, I shall do the various dairy checks asap


Edit, what is the A3 like at that time in the morning?
		
Click to expand...

 After 9.30 it is fine from Guildford side. Imagine the same from Portsmouth side as well. One of the reasons I thought 11.00 tee off should suit most.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll pencil in the 21st  :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'll pencil in the 21st  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. You can always rub it out after you get your beating at Broadstone.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Looks like we have a couple that can't do the Friday, so shall we make it the 21st, Wednesday ? 

There is nothing in the diary, so we could tee off at 11.00 to guarantee to get round before it is dark on the shortest day.:mmm: I will buy the bacon rolls at the halfway hut.:thup:

Sorry Srixon 1, but if you fancy a game in the new year you are very welcome.:thup:

Definite maybe's : Drive4Show
                         Merv79
                         Therod
                         Liverpoolphil

At least three more spaces available.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok, maybe next time.


----------



## merv79 (Dec 7, 2016)

21st is fine for me


----------



## sam85 (Dec 7, 2016)

richart said:



			Looks like we have a couple that can't do the Friday, so shall we make it the 21st, Wednesday ? 

There is nothing in the diary, so we could tee off at 11.00 to guarantee to get round before it is dark on the shortest day.:mmm: I will buy the bacon rolls at the halfway hut.:thup:

Sorry Srixon 1, but if you fancy a game in the new year you are very welcome.:thup:

Definite maybe's : Drive4Show
                         Merv79
                         Therod
                         Liverpoolphil

At least three more spaces available.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can you stick me down as a definite maybe. Shouldn't be a problem but I'll let you know for certain by the end of the day.


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2016)

merv79 said:



			21st is fine for me
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.:thup:



sam85 said:



			Can you stick me down as a definite maybe. Shouldn't be a problem but I'll let you know for certain by the end of the day.
		
Click to expand...

 That is fine Sam.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 7, 2016)

Holiday booked for 21st, who is sorting out the weather?


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 7, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Holiday booked for 21st, who is sorting out the weather?
		
Click to expand...


Me too, looking forward to it.


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2016)

Hopefully Topoftheflop will be able to make up the eight.:thup:


----------



## sam85 (Dec 7, 2016)

richart said:



			Hopefully Topoftheflop will be able to make up the eight.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Put me down as a definite, looking forward to it.


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Put me down as a definite, looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Good man.:thup:


Definites :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Drive4Show
Merv79
Alex1975
Sam85

Therod (definite maybe)
Topoftheflop (hopefully)


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 8, 2016)

Weather permitting (not too cold, wet or windy) I could be up for this Rich.
Haven't played for a while
Fussy git ain't I?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm in 



richart said:



			Good man.:thup:


Definites :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Drive4Show
Merv79
Alex1975
Sam85
Topoftheflop
Therod (definite maybe)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Weather permitting (not too cold, wet or windy) I could be up for this Rich.
Haven't played for a while
Fussy git ain't I?
		
Click to expand...

Rob we have eight, but you can be first reserve if you like.


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2016)

Definites :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Drive4Show
Merv79
Alex1975
Sam85
Topoftheflop
Therod (definite maybe)

Updated list of players. Just to confirm we are playing on Wednesday 21st, aiming to tee off at 11.00 ish (no tee bookings at blackmoor) Looks like a load of youngsters and Drive4Show.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Definites :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Drive4Show
Merv79
Alex1975
Sam85
Topoftheflop
Therod (definite maybe)

Updated list of players. Just to confirm we are playing on Wednesday 21st, aiming to tee off at 11.00 ish (no tee bookings at blackmoor) Looks like a load of youngsters and Drive4Show.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Merv is the only one that can outdrive me though   :ears:


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Merv is the only one that can outdrive me though   :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 None of us can chip it as far as you either.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 8, 2016)

richart said:



			None of us can chip it as far as you either.

Click to expand...

I can if I top it!


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I can if I top it!
		
Click to expand...

 Believe me Craig, no one can chip it as far as Gordon.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2016)

richart said:



			Rob we have eight, but you can be first reserve if you like.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Rich
:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 9, 2016)

Put me down as a definite definite. Cheers rich


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2016)

therod said:



			Put me down as a definite definite. Cheers rich
		
Click to expand...

 Good man Nick.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2016)

Hope everyone can still play.

Suggest we meet upstairs in the lounge from 10.00 onwards, and aim to tee off between 10.30 and 11.00. Course should be fairly quiet with no comps/societies. 

Weather forecast doesn't look too bad. Possibly a spot of rain, but reasonably mild 10 degrees. Just hope there is no fog like we had at the weekend.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Rob we have eight, but you can be first reserve if you like.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate
On the basis that I was only reserve, have made other arrangements now (fishing).
Hope the day goes well for you mate.
Rob


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Hi mate
On the basis that I was only reserve, have made other arrangements now (fishing).
Hope the day goes well for you mate.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

 Ok Rob. Hope you catch a big one.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Ok Rob. Hope you catch a big one.

Click to expand...

Just a bloody beep on my alarms would do.
I'm beginning to think that the batteries have gone!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just a bloody beep on my alarms would do.
I'm beginning to think that the batteries have gone!
		
Click to expand...

Don't have any worries on here. Noticed that you caught a whopper in the last couple of days!!
Thought I'd gone back to 2011!! I'm still waiting for my wedge/jumper combo


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Hope everyone can still play.

Suggest we meet upstairs in the lounge from 10.00 onwards, and aim to tee off between 10.30 and 11.00. Course should be fairly quiet with no comps/societies. 

Weather forecast doesn't look too bad. Possibly a spot of rain, but reasonably mild 10 degrees. Just hope there is no fog like we had at the weekend.

Click to expand...


Eeek I thought we were 11 oclock start. My plan is leave at 8.30 to do A41, M25, A3. RAC tells me thats 1h20m so should be in good time but will be at the whim of the traffic. 

Looking forward to it. Think it will be rather windy and maybe damp here and there but as you say, warm.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Eeek I thought we were 11 oclock start. My plan is leave at 8.30 to do A41, M25, A3. RAC tells me thats 1h20m so should be in good time but will be at the whim of the traffic. 

Looking forward to it. Think it will be rather windy and maybe damp here and there but as you say, warm.
		
Click to expand...

 We will not tee off without you Alex.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nick is driving myself and Andy up in the Kia Sportage 1.7 diesel so as long as he floors it we'll be there in good time   :thup:


#DrivingMissDaisy


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Nick is driving myself and Andy up in the Kia Sportage 1.7 diesel so as long as he floors it we'll be there in good time   :thup:


#DrivingMissDaisy   

Click to expand...

 Perhaps he could drop you at the end of the road, so you are not seen arriving in it ? Hope it is not foggy otherwise it could become smoggy.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Nick is driving myself and Andy up in the Kia Sportage 1.7 diesel so as long as he floors it we'll be there in good time   :thup:


#DrivingMissDaisy   

Click to expand...




richart said:



			Perhaps he could drop you at the end of the road, so you are not seen arriving in it ? Hope it is not foggy otherwise it could become smoggy.

Click to expand...

It's certainly built for comfort & not necessarily speed 

When my mid life crisis kicks in I'll be in touch


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 20, 2016)

therod said:



			It's certainly built for comfort & not necessarily speed 

When my mid life crisis kicks in I'll be in touch

Click to expand...


Mid life crisis, who told you I am having a mid life crisis...  Its not such thing...


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 20, 2016)

Look forward to having you all down for a game - drive safe and see you all tomorrow! ne:


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

therod said:



			It's certainly built for comfort & not necessarily speed 

When my mid life crisis kicks in I'll be in touch

Click to expand...

 Think you might have already missed your chance of having a m.l.c


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Think you might have already missed your chance of having a m.l.c  

Click to expand...


Using acronyms? Lordy......you'll be cutting and pasting next!


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Using acronyms? Lordy......you'll be cutting and pasting next!
		
Click to expand...

 Is that some sort of childs pastime ?


----------



## Twire (Dec 21, 2016)

therod said:



			It's certainly built for comfort & not necessarily speed 

When my mid life crisis kicks in I'll be in touch

Click to expand...


Not had one then Nick? I'm on my third


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2016)

Cheers for the game today guys 

Good to see old and new faces alike 

Myself and Craig took on Andy ( Merv) and Gordon 

The positive was we halved the first two holes 

After that we were treated to a great display of pure striking front Andy who went round in 2 under Gross and possibly should have been a couple more under - was a pleasure to watch - and anytime Andy didn't get a birdie Gordon rattled one in - it was a very enjoyable game and the golf from all four of us was pretty good to watch 

Merv took the overall honours and was fully deserved 

See you all next year at some stage


----------



## merv79 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks to Craig and Rich hosting us today, my first game at Blackmoor for 15 years and really enjoyed it! And had a really good game with Phil, Craig and Gordon. Many thanks all!


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you for the invite, I love Blackmoor. Great group of guys.

... shocking golf from me, properly embarrassed but actually it did not spoil the day.


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it guys. We were lucky with the weather after the first few holes. Course was in pretty good nick considering all the rain, and that we are in December.

Good to play with Alex and Sam for the first time, and Nick for the umpteenth. Not the greatest of starts from Alex, but coming on strong at the end. Sam played well, but talked himself into a bad final hole. The pit on the right of 18 is quite deep. Nick and I showed chipping skills that Gordon would have ben proud of. Anyone know where we can buy a chipper ?

Andy's 67 was pretty impressive, especially after his opening tee shot.


----------



## merv79 (Dec 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Glad you enjoyed it guys. We were lucky with the weather after the first few holes. Course was in pretty good nick considering all the rain, and that we are in December.

Good to play with Alex and Sam for the first time, and Nick for the umpteenth. Not the greatest of starts from Alex, but coming on strong at the end. Sam played well, but talked himself into a bad final hole. The pit on the right of 18 is quite deep. Nick and I showed chipping skills that Gordon would have ben proud of. Anyone know where we can buy a chipper ?

Andy's 67 was pretty impressive, especially after his opening tee shot.

Click to expand...

Haha I am getting to that age where it's not pretty to start with unless I hit a few in a net!


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 21, 2016)

merv79 said:



			Haha I am getting to that age where it's not pretty to start with unless I hit a few in a net! 

Click to expand...

Was Annet the bar maid?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 22, 2016)

Anytime gents, great to watch some quality golf from Ph.... Andy and Gordon! 
Partner, thank you for the laughs, there were many!!! 
Look forward to the next one. 
Happy Christmas and All the best for the New Year


----------



## User20205 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yep thanks Gents. It was a good laugh. Some good golf played in our group, but it doesn't sound like we were the marquee!!!! Well played Andy & Sam played pretty nicely in our 4 ball also. I'll have to do something about my short game rich, maybe you could teach me the hybrid punt!! 
Highlight of the day was seeing Richards name on the honours board. They finally found a spot for the 'mixed winter foursomes knockout handicaps 12-24' aka the Vidal Sassoon shield. :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yet again, another great forum get together. Many thanks to Richard for organising, good to meet a couple of new faces (Alex and Sam) and plenty of old ones.
Thoroughly enjoyed the day, top golf from Andy (yes....fairways and greens is boring  ) Pleasure as always to knock it round with Phil and Craig and looking forward to the next one already.


----------

